

Python vs. Lisp (Your favorite dish) - tzury

IMO, using Python is like <i>eating</i> delicate gourmet foods. You know, Great and Innovative Ideas, Small Portions, Cheering up your mind, and tasting of the "Good Life". 
Whereas using Lisp is like <i>cooking</i> that food.
======
Shooter
Um....interesting perspective (?)

I suppose using Java is like projectile vomiting the food, then?

~~~
tzury
I guess I was hungry when that thing popped up

------
jamal
You made me hungry on the ramaddan! LOL;->

